# Franck: Symphony in D Minor; Roussel: Symphony No. 3



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Leonard Bernstein / Orchestre National de France
Franck: Symphony in D Minor; Roussel: Symphony No. 3

Release Date May 5, 2014
Duration01:09:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------

